# Portrait in progress



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's a portrait im working on at the moment, only 2 hours in so still quite a bit to do, any critique would be appreciated


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's an update


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Finished portrait, let me know what you think


----------



## fhyde (Dec 18, 2013)

It's hard to tell with the lighting of the photo, but it kind of looks like some of the edges are a bit undefined through shading. It's my personal taste to use more contrasting shades, but everyone has a different style.

The proportions look like they're pretty nicely done and the eyes are beautiful. (You can get away with SO much if you get the eyes right. XD)

It's a beautiful drawing and it seems to give off a sentimental vibe. My opinion would be to have more contrast, but that's ultimately up to you to leave it as is if you like the more mild tones. ^^


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

I do agree I prefer more contrast too, I guess i worry too much about overworking it 

Here's a scanned photo of the portrait


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

No one wants an advertisement in their threads Steve. Don't you have anything else to add?


----------



## asdok23 (Jan 26, 2014)

the picture was very good and you look like julia roberts!


----------

